# Redfoot egg candling and guesses



## Hustler (Mar 16, 2013)

I was just going through the new incubator checking my eggs and Ive got a couple that are being strange... Thought i would see if anyone can help explain?
I dont wash my eggs so they are always filthy 
this one is 1 month old, grown a bit and the air pocket is on the side?





This one is almost 2 months and its air pocket is almost a quarter of the egg?





These 4 are eggs i didnt find for a few days in the nest box.... and are a few months old now. very dark inside with air pockets at the top




This is the new wine cooler incubator so I havent hatched anything out in here yet, the little giant is still cooking too and doing very well but in this one i keep the temps around 86 and humidity in the high 80's


----------



## Moozillion (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't know anything about candling eggs, but I'm very interested to learn, so I'll give your thread a bump!


----------



## CourtneyG (Mar 23, 2013)

When I candle I lift the egg gently up and shine the light on the other side of the egg that is not facing me and that helps show if anything is in there.


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 23, 2013)

Hustler.....usually those are bad eggs and the dark area is the "undeveloped " embryo ....and if your 120 days into it and you can view the " pocket" it's definitely a dud. I find that well into the incubation period if the egg is nice and â€œchalked upâ€ with really no visible â€œpocketsâ€ and you canâ€™t really candle it â€¦ * You got a winner* Although â€¦. Yaâ€™ just never knowâ€¦â€¦. I myself donâ€™t candle the eggs all that much as it leads to frustration and blows the excitement of " whatâ€™s to come " 

JD~


----------



## skottip (Mar 23, 2013)

With all due respect, what do you need explained?


----------

